# تغير فى تردد قناة الحياة



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*بأذن المسيح سيتم تغير تردد قناة الحياة ابتداء من يوم 15-12-2008
الى التردد 
11411
افقى h
27500
6/5
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي Scofield 


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى ياباشا على التردد الجديد 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الحبيب
على تعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## نسيم الحب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااا
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا ريموووو على التنبيه وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## جرجس رمزي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ياجميل على التردد ده
انا دورت عليه كتير وتعب عشان ألاقيه 
شكرا ليك اوي اوي مره تانيه​*


----------



## ابو ماريا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا


----------



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك بس  مش عم اعرف ازبطها​


----------



## Scofield (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم كلكم*


----------



## Scofield (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> شكرا ليك بس  مش عم اعرف ازبطها​



*
قليلى اسم الرسيفير و موديله و انا اساعدك
*


----------



## vetaa (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا سكوفيلد بجد *
*يا فندم الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى*

*ويارب تتظبط باقى القنوات انا حاسه ان الاوربى مش شغال اصلا*


----------



## كوكى بنت البابا (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعب محبتك
احنا فعلا كنا محتاجينوا


----------



## reka_2m (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مش عارفة بردو اظبطها والرسيفر استرا 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك على التردد الجديد والرب يعوضك


----------



## Scofield (21 ديسمبر 2008)

reka_2m قال:


> انا مش عارفة بردو اظبطها والرسيفر استرا
> ارجو المساعده


*
من الريموت نضغط على menu ثم installation ثم automatic sat scan وهى دائما تكون رقم 2فى القائمة ثم نختار hotbird ثم scan
*


----------



## Scofield (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا لردودكم*


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة 
لانى شغال فى الستالايت


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على التردد

وتزداد القنوات ليزيد المؤمنين


----------



## Scofield (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*
ملحوظة على نفس التردد الجديد يوجد قناة اسمها ectv هذه القناة هى قناة الحياة و لكن باللغة التركية وتقدم برامج ابونا زكريا بالتركى و تقريبا نفس برامج قناة الحياة العربية و عقبال ما نشوف قنوات بلغات كتيرة ليتمجد اسم الرب من خلالها
*


----------



## عصام فؤاد حنا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

**


----------



## عصام فؤاد حنا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

تردد قناه الحياه رقم 2


----------



## عصام فؤاد حنا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت حد يساعدنى ويبعتلى ترددالحياه 2


----------



## koko miro (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا اوى انا كنت بدور عليه بقالى كتير


----------



## carollazak (28 ديسمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g_a_ll (14 يناير 2009)

والله متت وانا ادور علية بس للاسف ما زبط عندي شو السبب  وكثير متدايقة يا ريت تساعدوني


----------



## مرفت ذكى (14 يناير 2009)

ارجو ارسال تردد قناة الحياة الجديد شكرااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*ترددات القنوات المسيحيه علي القمر الاوربي

قناه الحياه

تردد 11411 أفقي 

5 / 6

معدل الترميز 27500

قناه ctv

تردد 11054 أفقي 

5 / 6

معدل الترميز  27500

قناه معجزه

تردد 11642

أفقي 

3 / 4

معدل الترميز  27500

قناه sat 7

تردد 12380 

عمودي 

3 / 4

معدل الترميز  27500​*


----------



## shadymakary (3 فبراير 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## scaryman75 (10 أبريل 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا""""""""""""""""


----------



## adelrezk (11 يوليو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## adelrezk (12 يوليو 2009)

ssssssssssssssthanks


----------



## alamdh (19 مارس 2011)

اين اجد تردد قناه الحياه الجديد


----------



## عياد الفونس (19 يونيو 2011)

مش عارف اعرف التردد


----------



## alamdh (19 يونيو 2011)

اين اجد التغير


----------

